# Meeting hosts needed



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I updated the first post in the Future Meeting Thread and added meetings for the December-March time frame.

If anyone can host a meeting in the December through March time frame, let me know and I will edit the thread. If you want to host a meeting later then March, let me know that too. I personally don't mind traveling to Columbus or even Cleveland for a meeting if we have a host. There are plenty of us who can carpool north to other meeting sites and there are always new LFS to check out.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll host one Jan-Mar.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll host one in that time frame. December is out, but Jan or Feb would work.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Let me know which month you two can host and I will pencil you in. I can always be a backup host if something comes up for either of you.


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll do February. I'm tearing down my 75g and rescaping in December and that'll give the crypts a chance to come back.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

JRJ said:


> I'll do February. I'm tearing down my 75g and rescaping in December and that'll give the crypts a chance to come back.
> 
> -Russ


Thanks Russ, do you think you will be able talk about your new substrate and how it is working out at the meeting?


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

*Seachem Black Dust*

Sure, I can talk about it, but it won't take long. Just some general impressions and you'll be able to see it in actual action.  Sooo, there should probably be some other topics.

BTW: I received it. This stuff is really, really fine grain. More so than the 3M sand we bought. I was expecting something on the order of Onyx sand, but this way, way beyond that. I'm afraid if I wash it to reduce the dust there won't be anything left. It is the dust. Seachem may have blown it again - regular Flourite is too big (IMHO) and this is probably too fine.

-Russ


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Substrate in action is cool. I'm there! I wonder if 3M T grade would be the best of all worlds. I forget if it's coarser than S grade? Never seen it in action.  The S grade dust and finer particles do get vacuumed out over time, especially in the non-planted tank, but attention and patience at vacuuming time can cut down on loss. I never really had a problem growing plants in artifical or regular sized aquarium gravel and it's easier to clean when the time is right. Asthetics and personal preference override that statement though.

I can host the January meeting, but the most action my substrate gets is from MTS's. The CRS tank is kicking as always and I may have some Black Neon & regular Neon Tetra fry to show off at that time. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm trying to get the Tetra operation going again. The plant people liked that in the past. Other than that, hopefully some people will be interested in some plant friendly Bolivian Rams.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think the T grade 3M sand is finer than the S grade. Kind of similar to Tahitian Moon Sand I think. If Russ makes the meeting, maybe we can compare the size of the new Seachem stuff he got with the Tahitian Moon Sand I have in my office tank.


----------

